# Citizen Bn0085 Spring Bar Help.



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

A very respectable diver with a quality feel to it, a nice dial, case, crown, stock band and generally not a lot to fault except the spring bars are much too close to the case meaning that almost all straps are out... :wallbash:

Anyway I have managed to bend both spring bars and am looking for replacements, as they are 23mm lugs finding suitable ones is more difficult. I can buy the genuine Citizen ones from the States but they are expensive and don't want to pay so much if I don't have to.

Does anyone know where I can get the replacement spring bars in the UK or at least the EU?

Cheers

Tony

Wrist shot of the watch in question


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I can't help you with any replacement 23mm springbars I'm afraid - have you tried emailing Roy to see if he has any odd sizes in stock? If he doesn't maybe you could try filing down some 24mm bars? I don't think it'd take much to get them down to 23mm & you could use a fine needle file to do the filing.

I've got the GMT version of your watch & have fitted a new strap to it. I used a 24mm Nato strap but had to make it into a 2 piece strap (Aviatorish in style) before it would fit properly. I used a hot soldering iron to seal the cut ends & also to make the hole for the bolts. I used a pair of M4 allen headed bolts with washers & 1/2 nuts (thinner than normal nuts) to hold the halves together. I reduced the length of the bolts (I bought short ones - 5mm I think - but they were still too long) with a bench grinder, but a Dremel with the correct bit fitted, & the bolt held securely in a vice or locking pliers, would work just as well. I did try a standard Nato but the springbars are very close to the case & the springbars always seemed to be on the point of popping out (even though they never did). The original rubber strap was far too long for me hence the need to fit a different strap.

I have 6 3/4" wrists & find the watch/strap very comfortable to wear. Despite the nuts on the back of the strap I only get any marks/discomfort on warm days when my wrist swells - in which case I loosen the strap to the next hole.


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

These people have them -

http://www.watchband-shop.com/Stainless-Steel-Spring-bar

I bought a leather strap from them in 23mm for my Eco-Drive and they were fine to deal with.


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

Excellent job with the strap Paul! :thumbup: I love it!

I can find 23mm Spring bars OK but I am concerned that the end pins are too small for the holes in the case which over time can irreversibly damage and distort the holes. I'm not sure how much of an issue this usually is but I have seen photographs showing considerable damage which obviously I want to avoid http://forums.watchu...elp-792425.html. The Citizen divers which I have had feature large spring bar holes and come with spring bars with fat ends and I find the Seiko "FAT bars" fit the holes well.

Does anyone have experience using a shim to get a tight fit in the spring bar holes? I would prefer the correct size end pins but will improvise if I have to, or if the best way will cost me a pretty fortune! :lol:

Cheers

Tony


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Why not try Seiko 22mm fat springbars? They're a bit longer, I think, than 22mm so may be OK for a watch with 23mm lugs - failing that it's beginning to sound like you may need the genuine Citizen items. Just out of interest how much do a pair cost from Citizen?

Do Seiko make 24mm fat spring bars?


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Paul,

The Seiko FAT bars are shoulder less and are a pain to remove when installed on a case without drilled lugs like this Citizen. But the bigger problem is that they are too fat and come too close to the case, I don't even know if a piece of paper would fit through the gap let alone any strap! :lol:

The Citizen spring bars cost nearly Â£11 for the 2 of them!  If anyone knows where to get them cheaper let me know!

Cheers

Tony


----------

